# Contact Traced



## Twigg (Oct 2, 2020)

So, I got a call today and I was contact traced. I was in a meeting on Tuesday afternoon in a smaller conference room. For 2 hours the presenter spoke and hid the fact he had a fever. He just got a positive result and now I'm in a 14 day quarantine. I have a test scheduled for Sunday. I figured this was bound to happen, but it sucks. Fortunately I have a shitload of beer at home and the beer distributor delivers. You guys might see more cooking pics, unless I get real sick.


----------



## @ftermath (Oct 2, 2020)

That sucks and hopefully you don’t end up contracting it. Good time for knife maintenance!


----------



## Twigg (Oct 2, 2020)

@ftermath said:


> That sucks and hopefully you don’t end up contracting it. Good time for knife maintenance!


I plan to! My hunting knives could use a tune up too.


----------



## juice (Oct 2, 2020)

Twigg said:


> For 2 hours the presenter spoke and hid the fact he had a fever.





Twigg said:


> My hunting knives could use a tune up too.


And a test...


----------



## Twigg (Oct 2, 2020)

I know, the guy needs punched in the face... repeatedly.


----------



## BillHanna (Oct 2, 2020)

Rooting for your health.


----------



## Michi (Oct 2, 2020)

Hang in there! If things get bad, call an ambulance.


----------



## Twigg (Oct 2, 2020)

I will. It just sucks that the guy knew he wasn't feeling well.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 2, 2020)

Fingers crossed you didn't catch it.


----------



## juice (Oct 2, 2020)

Twigg said:


> It just sucks that the guy knew he wasn't feeling well.


Yeah, that's insanely selfish. I mean, it's UNLIKELY that he hadn't heard there is a pandemic on.


----------



## rmrf (Oct 2, 2020)

Twigg said:


> I will. It just sucks that the guy knew he wasn't feeling well.


That is incredibly irresponsible of him. Some people think rules don't apply to them.

I hope you didn't catch it.


----------



## Michi (Oct 2, 2020)

Twigg said:


> I will. It just sucks that the guy knew he wasn't feeling well.


Coronavirus is all about social responsibility. Putting the needs of the community above one's own.

Unfortunately, it's the tragedy of the commons all over again. We've had people in Australia break quarantine even though they knew they were positive.

The recent second wave in Victoria, which resulted in around 18,000 new infections and over 700 deaths, was caused by a security guard at a hotel where travellers were quarantined. About 80% of the second wave cases can be traced back to that single source. Apparently, the guard decided that it was OK to sleep with one of the guests.


----------



## rmrf (Oct 2, 2020)

Michi said:


> Apparently, the guard decided that it was OK to sleep with one of the guests.


Turns out protection only works against STD not coronavirus.

That is so horrible.


----------



## Nemo (Oct 2, 2020)

Michi said:


> The recent second wave in Victoria, which resulted in around 18,000 new infections and over 700 deaths, was caused by a security guard at a hotel where travellers were quarantined. About 80% of the second wave cases can be traced back to that single source. Apparently, the guard decided that it was OK to sleep with one of the guests.



This is true but it's there were many other missed opportunities to prevent this outbreak.

I have no idea why it was thought that it was a good idea to quarantine for an obviously highly contagious disease in the middle of our most densly populated cities. Any outbreak would have maximum potential to get away and would be (was) impossible to effectively ringfence.

The original idea of quarantine in an isolated disused mining camp (employed with the original Wuhan evac flights) made much more sense to me.


----------



## Twigg (Oct 2, 2020)

Its all a big sh!t show. The worst part isn't thinking about becoming sick, its seeing the reaction of my kids to the news.


----------



## Nemo (Oct 2, 2020)

I hope that you don't get sick. If you do, I hope that you get well soon.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 2, 2020)

That really sucks; hope you did not catch it. Was everyone on the conference room wearing masks, including the presenter?


----------



## juice (Oct 2, 2020)

Nemo said:


> I have no idea why it was thought that it was a good idea to quarantine for an obviously highly contagious disease in the middle of our most densly populated cities.


And we were quarantining people from other states as well (i.e. WA) which has protected them nicely, but not us...


----------



## Michi (Oct 2, 2020)

Nemo said:


> I have no idea why it was thought that it was a good idea to quarantine for an obviously highly contagious disease in the middle of our most densly populated cities. Any outbreak would have maximum potential to get away and would be (was) impossible to effectively ringfence.
> 
> The original idea of quarantine in an isolated disused mining camp (employed with the original Wuhan evac flights) made much more sense to me.


With hindsight, it's easy to see how we could have done better. The problem really was that everyone was making things up on the fly, because we were ill-prepared for a pandemic. Behind the scenes, I am sure that there was no shortage of chaos.

Considering this, I think it is amazing how well Australia has done overall. As of now, Australia has had about 27,000 cases and about 800 deaths. That puts the country at rank #128 in terms of cases per million, and at rank #108 in terms of deaths per million.

I believe that the consistent messaging from all levels of government, and the willingness of most Australians to pull on the same rope is largely responsible for this.

Still, we are only one person away from the next tragedy of the commons. Each such episode extracts a very heavy toll, in terms of deaths, long-term debilitating effects even after a "recovery" from the infection, and psychological damage. Not to mention the billions of dollars it costs each time to put the lid back on another wave.

Even if we do not get another wave, the fallout from this pandemic will affect Australia for at least a decade. The economic damage is currently still hidden behind stimulus packages, Job Keeper and Job Seeker, loan repayment holidays, rent eviction moratoriums, and similar measures.


----------



## Twigg (Oct 2, 2020)

WildBoar said:


> That really sucks; hope you did not catch it. Was everyone on the conference room wearing masks, including the presenter?


Masks were on, but not for the presenter. Hard to understand someone with a mask speaking, even in a small group. Mostly this is an inconvenience, but it still sucks. I am in the energy business and deemed essential, so work must go on.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 2, 2020)

Unfortunately the Speaker is the one who would be spitting and spewing all over. Thankfully most of my work meetings have moved to various videoconferencing platforms.

A few months ago some 'macho' construction company mid-level execs I deal with liked to force people to go to meetings, and they would not wear masks. Thankfully a ***** slap from the top execs put an end to their endangering others.


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 4, 2020)

It’s beyond me how someone can be so irresponsible as to hide a fever ...

i mean: bang head against the wall.

i don’t like the “sue everyone for anything” culture in the US, but if someone misled me like that and then got me sick (and potentially my family in the process), I’d sue him (or her, though more likely it’s a him)...

Hope you didn’t get it....!


----------



## tchan001 (Oct 4, 2020)

Hope you didn't get it. Stay healthy.


----------



## Twigg (Oct 4, 2020)

Thanks everyone. I am scheduled for my test today. This is the 5 day mark after the exposure. I should know something in 24 to 48 hours. So far, no real symptoms.


----------



## Bear (Oct 4, 2020)

Twigg said:


> Thanks everyone. I am scheduled for my test today. This is the 5 day mark after the exposure. I should know something in 24 to 48 hours. So far, no real symptoms.


Good luck, I hope every works out well for you.


----------



## Twigg (Oct 6, 2020)

I was tested on Sunday at the 5 day mark and got my results today. Thankfully, its negative. They used the nasal swab and it sucks. They go long and deep up both nostrils with that Q-tip.


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 6, 2020)

Twigg said:


> I was tested on Sunday at the 5 day mark and got my results today. Thankfully, its negative. They used the nasal swab and it sucks. They go long and deep up both nostrils with that Q-tip.



it’s like a tickle gone wrong.... you feel brain raped for sure!

congrats on it being negative. It’s a great feeling...!


----------



## juice (Oct 6, 2020)

alterwisser said:


> you feel brain raped for sure!


That's an appalling description.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 6, 2020)

juice said:


> That's an appalling description.


I can think of a worse one. Be thankful for small mercies


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 13, 2020)

Twigg said:


> I was tested on Sunday at the 5 day mark and got my results today. Thankfully, its negative. They used the nasal swab and it sucks. They go long and deep up both nostrils with that Q-tip.


 great news!! i got tested a while back and it brought tear to my left eye. i was also negative..i just took it because i never stopped working and my wife never did as well. she is a Covid Nurse, so they will test us for no other reason, than, "hey, what the heck? lets do this"


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 2, 2020)

Glad to hear it because you were wearing a Mask risk goes way down just so long as you wash your hands after being in public. Until we get a vaccine it's a small price to pay.

Island of Lanai has a population of around three thousand people. One person brought it in a short period of time 100 cases including old people. There are no medical facilities. A health task force went in to get a handle on it.

Tracing has worked in China & South Korea. In Hawaii many cases are Pacific Islanders living in muti generational homes. Simple education is the key to this easily spread virus.


----------



## alterwisser (Nov 3, 2020)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Glad to hear it because you were wearing a Mask risk goes way down just so long as you wash your hands after being in public. Until we get a vaccine it's a small price to pay.
> 
> Island of Lanai has a population of around three thousand people. One person brought it in a short period of time 100 cases including old people. There are no medical facilities. A health task force went in to get a handle on it.
> 
> Tracing has worked in China & South Korea. In Hawaii many cases are Pacific Islanders living in muti generational homes. Simple education is the key to this easily spread virus.



i don’t want this to be too political, but you’re right: there are some simple things we could’ve done to prevent this kind of outbreak (not sure we still can).

Seeing cases go through the roof in Western society partially is a result of our egoistic culture. We like to call it personal freedom/liberty but I see a trend of our Societies breaking apart and people just not willing to pay a small price to protect others and society as a whole. I think it’s more pronounced in the US, but it’s not much better in a lot of European states.

Imho Asian countries are better prepared for this as they are not only more disciplined in general, but also much more used to outbreaks like the original SARS that didn’t play much of a role in the West - well it did for me as I was Quarantined due to contact with a case, but back then quarantine was ... special!


----------



## juice (Nov 3, 2020)

alterwisser said:


> Seeing cases go through the roof in Western society partially is a result of our egoistic culture


Not all, says the Australian... (More particularly, Victorian, where we have just had a massive lockdown for several months in order to get it back under control (for now)).


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Nov 3, 2020)

boomchakabowwow said:


> great news!! i got tested a while back and it brought tear to my left eye. i was also negative..i just took it because i never stopped working and my wife never did as well. she is a Covid Nurse, so they will test us for no other reason, than, "hey, what the heck? lets do this"



Sorry Boom but why would you get tested if you had no symptoms (if you did have symptoms please disregard)? My brother from Sunnyvale CA & his whole (f'n) family have done this a couple of times (paranoia much?) and I just really feel that this is pretty selfish and stupid ... sorry but just kinda trying to understand the logic ...


----------



## juice (Nov 3, 2020)

MontezumaBoy said:


> Sorry Boom but why would you get tested if you had no symptoms


Because of the dick head presenter who was positive and still presented (as per OP).


----------



## alterwisser (Nov 3, 2020)

juice said:


> Not all, says the Australian... (More particularly, Victorian, where we have just had a massive lockdown for several months in order to get it back under control (for now)).



well, New Zealand is the prime example.... I guess.... but exceptions ;-)


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 3, 2020)

juice said:


> Not all, says the Australian... (More particularly, Victorian, where we have just had a massive lockdown for several months in order to get it back under control (for now)).



We have been through that too massive shutdown many small business shutting down for good. Over 2 billion in relief & unemployment checks. Much of the govt. Tax base wiped out. Hawaii will not survive another shutdown. Testing is much better. Tourist must be tested 72 hours before flights. Free second testing upon arrival. Cases are way down from summertime even with the lift on ban of tourist. Hawaii is still a plantation mentality in many ways, but we aren't all dumb hicks. Shutting down everything is not an option. Obvious to see China model works & US doesn't because of different culture. What is so hard about a mask, washing your hands, & caring about elders?


----------



## alterwisser (Nov 3, 2020)

Keith Sinclair said:


> We have been through that too massive shutdown many small business shutting down for good. Over 2 billion in relief & unemployment checks. Much of the govt. Tax base wiped out. Hawaii will not survive another shutdown. Testing is much better. Tourist must be tested 72 hours before flights. Free second testing upon arrival. Cases are way down from summertime even with the lift on ban of tourist. Hawaii is still a plantation mentality in many ways, but we aren't all dumb hicks. Shutting down everything is not an option. Obvious to see China model works & US doesn't because of different culture. What is so hard about a mask, washing your hands, & caring about elders?



i mean, China had the most brutal lockdown. I don’t think any lockdown apart from MAYBE northern Italy compared to that. They literally locked people in their apartments in Wuhan. You could argue that getting back to normal now is also a result of that brutal lockdown.

but then again: it kind of helps to be an oppressive surveillance state, I guess


----------



## juice (Nov 3, 2020)

alterwisser said:


> i mean, China had the most brutal lockdown. I don’t think any lockdown apart from MAYBE northern Italy compared to that. They literally locked people in their apartments in Wuhan.


Yeah, we had 5km radius travel limits, and an 8pm-5am curfew, and so on, but didn't compare to Wuhan, not at all.


----------



## Michi (Nov 3, 2020)

One way to stop the spread of infections is a lock-down. The more strict the lock-down, the more effective it is. That's not opinion, but fact: if the virus can't get to another uninfected human, it can't spread.

In Wuhan, it was possible to weld shut the doors to apartment blocks. That's a very effective lock-down measure indeed, but one that is somewhat frowned upon in most other countries…

Over here, we largely relied on people's honesty and willingness to pull on the same rope. Overall, it worked amazingly well. Except for those few people who thought it was clever to stow away on a freight train, hide in the cab of a truck, lie on their border declaration form, or sleep with a quarantined hotel guest. These people don't think, or they don't think long and hard enough, or they don't know how to think in the first place. A few actually _can_ think, but couldn't care less. It takes only one of those people to start another wave.

I'm still waiting for our politicians to come out and declare that wearing a mask is like wearing a badge of honour. We should run an advertising campaign. Make mask wearing something to be proud of: "See, I care about my fellow citizens, even though I don't like wearing that bloody thing."

Australia did this very successfully with the "Slip, Slop, Slap" campaign to reduce skin cancer. We could make it the same for masks: "You wouldn't want to be seen dead in public without your Pierre Cardin mask now, _would you_?"

But, sadly, some people still confuse community service with deprivation of liberty.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 3, 2020)

At this point I am seeing compliance fatigue. People around here largely dragged their heels in starting to wear masks, etc., and now a handful of months later, with a lot less deaths happening, they are getting a bit more lax because it doesn't seem as real any more.

Other than an initial 'scare' for one employee back in March, the people in my small office have been okay. But last week my business partner attended a small dinner (10 people) where people were not wearing masks, and he found out the next day the person he was sitting next to and talking with all night had no sense of smell or taste at the dinner... Oops. And of course he did not find out until early afternoon the next day, after he spent time in very close quarters with two of our employees. So we were out 3 people for a week until tests could be scheduled and results received. They were all back at work yesterday morning, and than another employee called to report he would be out for a while because an employee of his family just tested positive.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 3, 2020)

We have UV index on news. Think younger generation is smarter about it than I was old school. Now put on sunblock before leave the house, melanoma caught in time 6 years ago.

Masks are mandated can't go out in public without wearing one. No big deal. It is seen as caring about others. It's kind of like smokers losing out where they can smoke. 

I walk in valley at night for exercise. Don't wear a mask esp. walking at a good clip all uphill coming back home.


----------



## alterwisser (Nov 9, 2020)

To me the anti mask movement is just something I can’t fathom. Does it feel GREAT to wear one? No. Does it feel great to wear a helmet when riding a motorbike? No.

its Really a very minor inconvenience and if it helps save lives, i don’t see why people can’t comply. They protect others more than they protect us. People not willing to wear one are basically relaying a simple message: I don’t care if YOU get sick. MY convenience is more important than YOUR health.

Sad world


----------

